# Numbers & letters in Mona Lisa's eyes



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Newly discovered aspects of the painting gives rise to speculation.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...iny-numbers-letters-discovered-Mona-Lisa.html


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Hmmm. I think people are trying too hard.


----------



## jdsteel82 (Aug 27, 2010)

Looks like cracked paint that is over 500 years old. I appreciate Leonardo da Vinci's work, but yeah...people are trying too hard!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

I think he was trying to make sure he'd remember his PIN number. 
Sure bank cards hadn't been invented yet but as long as we're reaching.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

The truth about da Vinci's genius is comes out - paint by numbers!


----------

